# Vorsicht, neues dbus.

## Klaus Meier

Paßt heute mit einem automatischen Update beim Testing auf. Es ist dbus 1 drin und es müssen alle Pakete, die gegen dbus gelinkt sind, neu übersetzt werden (revdev-rebuild). Bei Gnome über 60.

----------

## ConiKost

Thx 4 Info =)

----------

## franzf

Für alle kde-automounter:

Es ist auch notwendig, von hal und pmount zumindest die testing-Versionen zu verwenden, da die stable mit >=dbus-0.93 nicht wollen.

Außerdem benötigt man zusätzlich das Paket dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old.

Wenn diese Sachen installiert sind, besorgt revdep-rebuild den nötigen Rest.Last edited by franzf on Tue Dec 05, 2006 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Paßt heute mit einem automatischen Update beim Testing auf. Es ist dbus 1 drin und es müssen alle Pakete, die gegen dbus gelinkt sind, neu übersetzt werden (revdev-rebuild). Bei Gnome über 60.

 

Och noe jetzt  :Sad: 

----------

## deejay

Ist das bei euch auch so, dass dbus-0.62-r1, die Version davor, auch mit installiert werden möchte?!?

Muss das so sein?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## franzf

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Ist das bei euch auch so, dass dbus-0.62-r1, die Version davor, auch mit installiert werden möchte?!?

 

Bei mir nicht:

```
emerge -C dbus

emerge dbus

emerge dbus-qt3-old
```

Das hab ich gemacht, und ich hab kein altes dbus mehr drauf.

Und alles geht bestens.

----------

## deejay

Naja, so habe ich es ja gemacht, altes deinstalliert, neue installiert, möchte aber immer das ältere noch mitinstallieren  :Sad: 

Woran könnte das liegen?

----------

## Finswimmer

@deejay: Das müsste daher kommen, dass ein installiertes Paket das neue dbus nicht veträgt und daraufhin einen Downgrade vorschlägt.

Tobi

----------

## deejay

ja, vor allem wundert mich folgende Ausgabe:

```
Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/dbus-0.91 (is blocking sys-apps/dbus-1.0.1-r2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.1-r2 [0.62-r1]
```

Version 0.91??? Die ist ja gar nicht installiert. Installiert ist nämlich die 0.62-r1.... Komisch, komisch

----------

## deejay

ahh, nee, Verstehe, habe das kleinerzeichen davor nicht gesehen  :Wink: 

Aber trotzdem möchte er die Version 0.62-r1 bei dem revdep-rebuild nach dem update wieder installieren ?!

Naja, ich teste nochmal eben was ....

----------

## nikaya

 *deejay wrote:*   

> ja, vor allem wundert mich folgende Ausgabe:
> 
> ```
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> 
> ...

 

Man beachte das "<"  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Jo. Hab ich doch gesagt  :Smile: 

Dann installier dir dbus-1.x und schau nach, welches Programm es wieder downgraden will.

Das musst du dann löschen, edititieren, neuere Version installieren.

Tobi

----------

## deejay

Wie kann ich das nochmal herausfinden, welches Prog den downgrade machen möchte?  :Very Happy: 

```
[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r1 [1.0.1-r2]
```

----------

## Finswimmer

--tree hinter den emerge Vorgang hängen.

Alternativ: dep aus 

```
[I] app-portage/udept

     Available versions:  (~)0.5.95.2[1] (~)0.5.96.2 (~)0.5.99.0.2.95 (~)0.5.99.0.2.95[2] (~)0.5.99.0.2.95-r1

     Installed versions:  0.5.99.0.2.95-r1(22:15:08 28.11.2006)(bash-completion)

     Homepage:            http://catmur.co.uk/gentoo/udept

     Description:         A Portage analysis toolkit
```

und dann mittels dep -L (reverse-dependencies)

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

Habe dasselbe Problem wie deejay. Es sieht so aus, als sei hal dabei irgendwie schuld. Habe es schon in package.keywords drinne, es soll aber immernoch das alte dbus installiert werden.

----------

## misterjack

mmh irgendwie hab ich von den wechsel auf dbus-1.* nix mibekommen. nix zu revdep-rebuilden oder solche versionsspielereien. allein BMPx will nicht mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

Benutze jetzt die stable Version, hab mein System mal ein bissel aufgeräumt.

Somit will sich die neuste DBus Version auch nciht installieren, und ich bin die Sorge erstmal los ^^

Brauch ich ja erstmal nicht die Version, die alte läuft ja noch ^^

Gruß

deejay

----------

## b3cks

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> mmh irgendwie hab ich von den wechsel auf dbus-1.* nix mibekommen. nix zu revdep-rebuilden oder solche versionsspielereien. allein BMPx will nicht mehr 

 

Hehe, dito. Einfach ein World-Update gemacht, keine Probleme.  :Wink: 

Mal hoffen, dass bei den Leuten mit Problemen bald alles wieder hin haut.

----------

## Ampheus

Problem gelöst!

dev-libs/dbus-glib muss installiert sein. Sollte vielleicht mal jemand im ebuild als Abhängigkeit einfügen.

----------

## astaecker

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> dev-libs/dbus-glib muss installiert sein. Sollte vielleicht mal jemand im ebuild als Abhängigkeit einfügen.

 

Es steht im ebuild drin, allerdings als XOR Abhängigkeit, weshalb es nicht beim world-Update auftaucht. Aber wenn man ein revdep-rebuild macht, wird es dann installiert. Das bekommt man zwar auch so als Info nach der Installation von dbus gesagt wird, allerdings bekommt man das beim world-Update natürlich nicht mit. Hier wäre vielleicht eine Pause (wie bei xorg-x11) ganz brauchbar.

----------

## Ampheus

Ich bin vorher nach Anleitung vorgegangen und es wurde nicht beim revdep-rebuild installiert.

Wie denn auch? Soweit ich weiß, wird da nur per --oneshot installiert, also ohne, dass Portage sich das merkt. Damit kann man dann auch keine Abhängigkeiten auflösen.

----------

## Finswimmer

--oneshot bedeutet nur, dass es nicht in die World Datei eingetragen wird, also nicht permanent da sein muss, sondern nur, wenn ein Paket es benötigt, eben als Abhängigkeit.

Trotzdem müsste es, als Abhängigkeit installiert werden, wenn es nicht durch einen anderen Parameter ignoriert wird

----------

## misterjack

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> allerdings bekommt man das beim world-Update natürlich nicht mit. Hier wäre vielleicht eine Pause (wie bei xorg-x11) ganz brauchbar.

 

ähm, dafür ist Elog da

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi,

bei mir hat z.B. wpa_supplicant die fehlende libdbus-1.so.2 bemängelt, ein symlink auf die libdbus-1.so.3 .2.0 hat das Problem vorerst gelöst. Aber das revdep-rebuild wird mir wohl nicht erspart bleiben?

Ciao

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich bin jetzt erstmal auf dbus 1.X umgestiegen und verwende wegen amarok/kde auch dbus-qt3-old.

Nun habe ich wenigstens kein Up/Downgrade-Problem mehr.

Aber wieso funktioniert ein gdmsetup nur mithilfe von dbus-launch?

```
 # dbus-launch gdmsetup
```

Wird das irgendwann besser? Zeugt es von einem Fehler meinerseits? Oder ist das nur "ein verrübergehender Bug"?

Lohnt sich bezüglich SOETWAS eigentlich ein Blick ins Bugzilla?

Bzw. Nutzt ihr das um evt. Fehler zu beheben/analysieren also als Informationsquelle Parallel zum Forum?

Als Anfänger hab ich mich dort nie wirklich hingetraut... ;)

----------

## franzf

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich bin jetzt erstmal auf dbus 1.X umgestiegen und verwende wegen amarok/kde auch dbus-qt3-old.
> 
> Nun habe ich wenigstens kein Up/Downgrade-Problem mehr.
> 
> Aber wieso funktioniert ein gdmsetup nur mithilfe von dbus-launch?
> ...

 

dev-libs/dbus-glib hat dir nicht geholfen?

Da ich hier keinen Gnome-Desktop installiert hab kann ich auch nicht sage ob das die Lösung ist.

Bezügl. Bugzilla:

Bisherher war es fast immer so, wenn ich hier bei einem Update / Installation ein Problem hatte, gab es dort schon einen Bug dazu  :Wink: . In vielen Fällen versteckte sich in den Posts auch die für mich passende Lösung. Da es dort eine Suchfunktion gibt, findet man auch alles Wissenswerte.

Was hier im Forum an Bugs auftaucht ist im Vergleich zum Bugzilla minimal, also keine wirkliche Alternative (sollte es ja auch nicht sein  :Wink: )

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Anarcho

Wenn ich hier im Forum nicht fündig geworden bin schaue ich meist ins bugzilla. Es lohnt sich schon, so kompliziert ist es garnicht.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dev-libs/dbus-glib hat dir nicht geholfen?
> 
> Da ich hier keinen Gnome-Desktop installiert hab kann ich auch nicht sage ob das die Lösung ist.
> ...

 

Also das hat wunderbar Funktioniert bei meinem ersten Rechner.

Beim zweiten hat allerdings nach dem mergen von Dbus und Co, der gdm seinen Dienst verweigert.

Nur dieser typischen X-Lade Screen erschien.

*licht-an* revdep-rebuild vergessen!

Ich denke jetzt sollte es ohne Probleme gehen.

----------

